# Wrangler tub on Cj7?



## peconicwaters

I was wondering if these tubs are almost interchangable.I found another CJ but it needs a tub or at least floors to be drivable.A few people told me that a wrangler tub will fit the cj but I really rather not have a p.o.s when I am done.


----------



## cjshloman

A wrangler yj tub will fit, just 2 mounts need to be redrilled. There are lots of write ups on this and its a common swap. If you can get a '91-95 tub, they were galvanized/undercoated. A few guys in my jeep club have done it with great success.


----------



## RH31379

It's pretty simple done it a two or threee times. be careful if you go with a wrangler windshield, they r not set up for a cj deforster. with the cj you found make sure you check the frame before you get into the body swap chances are that if thebody is shot the frame is bad, back corners where the springs mount, crossmember in front of the fuel tank and for sure the body nounts will be shot but thats an easy fix.


----------



## peconicwaters

Thanks guys,The first cj i found i posted about here.It was very rusty and the back of the frame was pretty bad.It drove around the guys yard on a 5 gallon boat gas tank since the original one rotted out from between the frame rails.On top of that he wanted $600 for it.


----------



## theplowmeister

JMO
dont waist your time on a CJ the YJ is stronger frame better body Fule inj (91- 95) just better.


----------



## cj7plowing

It is ver possible with some upgrades from the wrangler that help out alot. such as better heat, better windsheild wipers. I would suggest doing some other upgrades when you have the tub off if you havent already done them.

here are some pics of mine

here is the link to my rebuild

http://www.jeepsunlimited.com/forums/showthread.php?t=429096


----------



## peconicwaters

cj7plowing, nice jeep.How much of the Yj did you use?Do you have any parts?


----------



## cj7plowing

I used the tub, roll bar, brake booster, heater box,ebrake, tail lights, hardtop, and interior.

If I were I would look around for a late 90s wrangler with a blown motor or trans. I know you have alot of them in LI as I bought my last one in Huntington.


----------



## peconicwaters

I found a 98 wrangler tub not sure if it will fit though.


----------

